
New Fears on Italy Jolt Europe - The end of Euro? - ideamonger
http://matei.org/ithink/2011/07/11/new-fears-on-italy-jolt-europe/#.ThvlRCWeiN8.hackernews
======
nodata
California is having trouble too - end of the Dollar?

